# Low fiber and low lactose



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

My dietician has started me on a low lactose low fiber diet. Anyone got any hits or tips ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

These two links may help if they didn't give you any diet lists or sample menus.http://www.endowsec.com/pated/edtgs02.htmhttp://www.endowsec.com/pated/edtgs05.htmcombining diets you do want to play around with anything that may be included in one but not the other.


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you for the links, there are soo many websites around that tell me i can have different things and cant have different things, its soo confusing!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are various opinions on the diets and some people can tolerate somethings so some diets are less restrictive and some more.These patient education types of links tend to have the generally accepted fairly scientific version, which may be a reasonable place to start. Low fiber diets usually include dairy, but the lactose reduced diets will have you avoid most of those. So you do have to try to combine the two to get both things going on. I'd start with things allowed on both.One thing to remember is diet alone doesn't always eliminate the triggers, so going more and more restricted may not get you much more benefit.It usually is worth keeping a food/symptom log during your experimentation so you can track what works or if something seems to be a problem even if allowed on both diets.


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

I keep a log everyday anyway so ill just carry on with that. Im glad is just low lactose and not no lactose.I am going to try and cut it out totally.Ill get there eventually


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Miss_sarah89 said:


> I keep a log everyday anyway so ill just carry on with that. Im glad is just low lactose and not no lactose.I am going to try and cut it out totally.Ill get there eventually


SO iv been on the diet properly for about a week now. At first it noticed Really bad pain in the left hand side of my abdomen and i would have mixed BM through out the day but feel really bloated then I would get D.THats stopped for now. I just get mixed MB through out the day. I still get the urgency tho. I would say my symptoms have improved


----------



## Jennifer davis (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey friends, thanks for providing me good information about the topic. This is really useful for me.


----------

